# Art project



## Mnbettafan (Oct 24, 2015)

In art class we got to choose a photo and copy it using paint, charcoal or colored pencils so here is the result


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

Wow, that's really good, almost identical!I love it!


----------



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

Cool ! What's the next picture? A platinum halfmoon from online?


----------



## Mnbettafan (Oct 24, 2015)

I wish


----------



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

It will be cool with those skills


----------

